# I'm a Big Girl Now!



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Noelle is about 6 1/2 months now and i am happy to say that she's part of the Bellringers club.  I have had these bells on the door for almost a year and have been trying to teach Chloe, Riley and Chelsea to ring the bell when they have to potty. Well Miss Noelle picked it up rather quickly. She sits at the door and hits the bell and waits to be let out, she's not had any accidents in the house and always lets us know when she has to potty. She goes right out does her business and then plays with the others and not vice versa. I am one proud mommy. :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Noelle what a good girl you are.  Boy Debbie sounds like Noelle is a smart baby as well as beautiful, lucky you


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Snowball says welcome to the bell ringers club Noelle!!!


----------



## MissSi99 (Jun 1, 2008)

That is great news! Congrats!!
  
My little Molly knows which door to come back inside after pottying but she is still trying to learn the bell ringing part for when she needs to go out!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Way to go Noelle :chili: , you must be a really smart girl!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Karli also says welcome to the club!!!




Joy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is such a good girl! :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I wish mine would join that club that blasted bell has been hanging in the front door forever. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Noelle, you are a good girl~~~~That is sooooo great!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 29 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598250


> I wish mine would join that club that blasted bell has been hanging in the front door forever. Congrats!!!!![/B]




I know what you mean, Lol. The bell has been on the door for almost a year and the others don't use it just Noelle, i wish the others would learn from her. :yes:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Aww, good for Noelle!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (PRECIOUS PAWS @ Jun 30 2008, 02:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598404


> Aww, good for Noelle! [/B]


Good girl, Noelle!!

Ollie is a bell ringer too. He rams it with his head like a battering ram. He's all boy, lol.


----------



## scodoublet (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome! Welcome to the club Noelle!


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy says "good girl Noelle". Let's play bellwingers togeder now. cuz if you do, your mommy gonna get you one of those firefly dwesses! As long as you wing does bells, she wont be mad if you chew a hole in it.


----------

